# PV conduit inside exterior wall permitted?



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

katwalatapan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm working on a plan to install 4kW, 1-phase, 240VAC, grid-tied, micro-inverter based, Photo-Voltaic System no a rooftop in a multi-unit residential building. I wanted to inquire if it is an acceptable practice to run the AC cables from the rooftop junction box to the PV AC Disconnect on the buiding's exterior wall, in EMT conduit installed inside the building's exterior wall. Exterior wall cladding work is also planned around the same time, so I wanted to inquire if it is acceptable to run the EMT conduit inside of the exterior wall.
> 
> ...


?????


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> ?????


ditto


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Galvanized flex (Greenfield) isn't a material choice I'd select for this, I'd stay with PVC sch 40 conduit myself.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Inside of the exterior.
Is that the interior?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

For some reason I thought PVC wasn't allowed from the panels down inside the building. I looked and couldn't find it. Micro inverters change things.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

If you are asking if EMT conduit can be buried in a wall (insulated or not) the answer is yes.
It is only PVC conduit, that has a restriction of not being buried in insulation.
As to recommendation of method, unless you want/need the ability to modify the conductors in the future, I would consider Teck


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wcord said:


> If you are asking if EMT conduit can be buried in a wall (insulated or not) the answer is yes.
> It is only PVC conduit, that has a restriction of not being buried in insulation.
> As to recommendation of method, unless you want/need the ability to modify the conductors in the future, I would consider Teck


Correct. PVC conduit cannot be surrounded by thermal insulation. Don't ask me for the rule number. If it's strapped to a stud then, technically, it's not surrounded by insulation but I might expect a fail anyway.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This is the alternative power forum section not the Canadian section right? Ok, good. Pvc can be buried in insulation all day and night. DC current conductors coming from solar panels must be in metal conduit once inside the interior of a building. I have no idea if the inside core of an exterior block wall is considered interior or exterior. This is my coup to restore the sovereignty of this forum!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> This is the alternative power forum section not the Canadian section right? Ok, good. Pvc can be buried in insulation all day and night. DC current conductors coming from solar panels must be in metal conduit once inside the interior of a building. I have no idea if the inside core of an exterior block wall is considered interior or exterior. This is my coup to restore the sovereignty of this forum!


the OP is from Canada, so our superior code rules apply:thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

wcord said:


> the OP is from Canada, so our superior code rules apply:thumbsup:


macmikeman, welcome to the New World Order!. It only gets better and better


----------



## aDudeInPhx (Feb 20, 2012)

I have done a lot of outside piping of interior walls, so my experience is completely opposite from what would not not help you here.


----------

